# ما هيه مرتبات مهندسين الجدد فى المقاولون العرب



## shawki304 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا فى صدد التقديم لشركة المقاولين العرب بس متردد فى انى اقدم اصلا لانىسماعى من ناس كتير ان المرتبات وحشه
يريت لو حد بيشتغل هناك حديث التخرج او بخبره 
يقولنا المرتبات هناك بتبدأ من كام 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shawki304 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هوه مفيش حد يعرف تماما المرتبات هناك كام وله المنتدى قافل وله ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amr fathy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

روح استفد من خبرة المهندسين هناك وربنا يوفق


----------



## ايمن الكبره (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اخى الفاضل تعتبر شركة المقاولون العرب من اكبر الشركات فى الشرق الاوسط وتمتلك اسطول من المعدات لا توجد عند شركة اخرى وبالتالى تحتاج الى هذا الفرصة فى بداية حياتك حتى تكتسب الخبرة 
وعلى العموم كانت مرتبات الشركة فعلا منخفضه ولا احد يستمر بها بعد اخذ الخبرة ولكن الوضع اتغير حاليا ارتفعت المرتبات نسبيآ واصبحت البدية ​**1500*


----------



## امير طة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

خش خد الخبرة الاول وبعدين بص على المرتب


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

استفد وبعدين بص على المرتب


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله , قضي فيها سنتين ولاحاجة وصدقني حتلاقي الخبرة دي فتحتلك شغل فى اماكن احلا


----------



## هشام المنهى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل تعتبر شركة المقاولون العرب من اكبر الشركات فى الشرق الاوسط وتمتلك اسطول من المعدات لا توجد عند شركة اخرى وبالتالى تحتاج الى هذا الفرصة فى بداية حياتك حتى تكتسب الخبرة 
وعلى العموم كانت مرتبات الشركة فعلا منخفضه ولا احد يستمر بها بعد اخذ الخبرة ولكن الوضع اتغير حاليا ارتفعت المرتبات نسبيآ واصبحت البدية ​1500*


----------



## البدرى سالم (22 مارس 2011)

يا ريت نرفع مرتبات المهندسين


----------



## سعيد معمل (23 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل اتمنى لك التوفيق فى بداية حياتك العملية وانصحك باكتساب الخبرة اولا ثم التفكير فى المرتب وبنسبة للمقاولون العرب ابعد عن التشغيل والصيانة ولو عندك اي استفسار اخر انا تحت امرك


----------



## م.وسيم (23 مارس 2011)

من تجربتي اشخصية ... اعتقد ان المهندس في بداية عمره المهني يجب ان يسعى وراء الخبرة والاحتراف في مهنته وعدم النظر الى المرتب او النواحي المادية ... طبعا هذا لا يعني العمل ببلاش ... ولكن الخبرة في بداية العمر ستوفر راتب ووظيفة راقيه ومتقدمه لاحقا


----------

